# Slug Hunters Check This Out



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Finally a Double Barrel Rifled Shotgun. Too Bad they don't make a 12G I would buy the 12G version if they ever make one.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Holy cow..... $4K for that?

OUCH!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

thats nothing... for a big game rifle


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

too rich for my blood. ill stick with my mossberg 9200 for deer.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

H2O Mellon said:


> Holy cow..... $4K for that?
> 
> OUCH!


My thoughts exactly for a slug gun, I cant see to many guys parting with there Remingtons and Mossbergs.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

remember this is not a "slug gun". this is a big game stopping rifle...


----------



## creature catcher (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a Belgium Browning in Excellant Condition! .458 Win mag that I am willing to part with. It has a 2x7 Lepould scope Mounted and also the original sights. Includes 2 Boxes of Remmington 510 Soft nose bullets. If Interested please Pm me for phone number and pictures.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

littleking said:


> remember this is not a "slug gun". this is a big game stopping rifle...


Says 20 gauge.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

littleking said:


> remember this is not a "slug gun". this is a big game stopping rifle...



I gotta disagree man, at least I see it differently. It's a side by side fully rifled 20 gauge to me. It's even being promoted for "Shotgun Only States" & states it's a "Double Rifled Sabbot Slug Gun." 

A big game stopping rifle in 20 ga? I dont know man......


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> remember this is not a "slug gun". this is a big game stopping rifle...


where did you get that idea?
you're right in that price is way low for a double rifle,but it is NOT a rifle.it's merely a double barrel 20 ga. shotgun.no different than any other rifled slug guns.it's not your grandpa's .450 nitro


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

H2O Mellon said:


> Holy cow..... $4K for that?
> 
> OUCH!


Any of the RBL shotguns from Connecticut Shotgun draw big $$$$$$. They are very nice firearms but are as much collector pieces as any thing else. They usually mfr. very limited numbers of their guns and they often resell for a fair profit before the original purchaser ever takes delivery of them.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

littleking said:


> remember this is not a "slug gun". this is a big game stopping rifle...


im not taking on ANY big game with a 20 gauge slug gun....:Banane36:


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

H2O Mellon said:


> I gotta disagree man, at least I see it differently. It's a side by side fully rifled 20 gauge to me. It's even being promoted for "Shotgun Only States" & states it's a "Double Rifled Sabbot Slug Gun."
> 
> A big game stopping rifle in 20 ga? I dont know man......


Yeah that is the market with this Gun and it is really nice I think. Would prefer a 12 G instead of a 20G But this is for those Shotgun Only States which I think there will be a Target for and 20G does have knockdown power. 



misfit said:


> where did you get that idea?
> you're right in that price is way low for a double rifle,but it is NOT a rifle.it's merely a double barrel 20 ga. shotgun.no different than any other rifled slug guns.it's not your grandpa's .450 nitro


Well it is different for the fact that it is fully rifled no other double barrel (shot guns) like that out there. I really think it is nice. I have seen people take down Black Bear with 20G Slug. It's got it's own power.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

a black bear COULD be taken with a .410 and a well placed shot but i wouldn't give it a try.i wouldn't hunt anything besides whitetail with one.
btw,it IS agreat looking deer gun,just pricey as hell.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

I will give you that it is Pricey but tis' currently the only one on the market. Its still a new gun so it's going to be Pricey. .410 is a good round I know guys out west that hunt with .410 Lever Guns Deers None the less.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Well it is different for the fact that it is fully rifled no other double barrel (shot guns) like that out there.


that is the only difference.my statement addressed the gauge,rifling,ballistics,etc.the ONLY thing that sets it apart is the fact that it has two rifled barrels(which i already mentioned).
if it looks like a duck,and quacks like a duck..................it's not an eagle


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

misfit said:


> that is the only difference.my statement addressed the gauge,rifling,ballistics,etc.the ONLY thing that sets it apart is the fact that it has two rifled barrels(which i already mentioned).
> if it looks like a duck,and quacks like a duck..................it's not an eagle


I know man not trying to be smart just saying it's nice pricey but nice. I want it.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

A friend of mine from work just inherited a handfull of Parkers from his Grandfather...and the kicker is he doesnt even like guns.


----------

